# Should I look for a new riding school?



## ArklePig (17 July 2019)

Hi there,

I have a couple of questions/concerns re my current riding school and looking for some advice please. For background, I've taken up riding four months ago after not having ridden since I was a child- I was by no means an expert back then but competent enough and confident. I'm not sure if I need a new school or if I'm being precious or impatient.

1. Horses
So, I arrive for my weekly lesson (unfortunately all budget stretches to right now) and the ponies/horses are all tacked up ready to go. It seems they are kept in pens before the lessons though I know they are turned out most of the time. We wait outside the arena while the girls bring the horses in from the other end and then we're called in. While we're mounting the previous ride is dismounting- is that normal? It seems a bit disorganised

2. Horses again

I've noticed some of the horses are tacked up and stood around waiting in pens near the arena while I'm in my lesson- presumably waiting for the next lesson? Is this normal? Should a horse be hanging around tacked up like that? it just seems a bit uncomfortable. 

3. Riding progress

So when I first started I did a couple of private lessons, and progressed quite quickly I guess since I am comfortable around horses and have ridden in a former life. I'm obviously still very very green and probably wouldn't cope on a non riding school plod just yet but I am frustrated re the lack of progress. When I first joined up I was told it would be an adult lesson, however I've noticed that sometimes our lesson has children in it (actual children like under ten who seem to be beginners too, not teenagers or anything). This is a bit annoying and I feel like the lessons lack consistency as the ability of the group changes a lot. 

4. Instructors

Over the past few months I've had I would say, 4 or 5 instructors. Never told in advance who our instructor is going to be and as the instructors are not used to us we spend the first part of the lesson with the instructor trying to find out everyone's ability. Sometimes they are able to adapt to suit us all, sometimes they can't. This leads to be getting to me quite bored. 

5. Content of lessons

Again, varies massively,  but none of our instructors keep us all moving when one is working on something. We all turn in towards the end of the lesson and then take it in turns to canter. Also, I ride the same horse every week and when I've asked to try out some others it hasn't gone down well. 

Sorry for the essay and probably overly detailed nature of it but I'm just wondering if these are red-flags or just kind of annoying flags. I'm interested first in horse welfare with the first few points and my secondary concern is my progress? Fully willing to be told this is all normal and I'll get there when I get there. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## ester (17 July 2019)

1 & 2 would not particularly concern me so long as it was safe
3,4 & 5 would so I would make enquiries elsewhere.


----------



## ArklePig (17 July 2019)

Thanks for your reply Ester. I think youâ€™re right, my goal is to learn riding as well as horsemanship with a view to getting a share/loan in the future and at the rate Iâ€™m going itâ€™ll be a very long time before Iâ€™m able to do that! So wasnâ€™t sure if my goal was making me impatient. Thanks again


----------



## milliepops (17 July 2019)

yup agree with ester. I think continuity of instructor can be so helpful because they start to work out how to help you and you start to understand what they are going on about!  can you go somewhere and have some private lessons to kick start you a bit?


----------



## EllenJay (17 July 2019)

Does this school offer private lessons? If so, I would look at investing in those, with an instructor that you get on with, and see how it goes


----------



## ester (17 July 2019)

It's too expensive to have such issues with. 
If for example they had explained they wanted to keep you on the same horse ATM for xyz reason that might be understandable but with changing groups and instructors it sounds to me like you are paying to ride rather than paying to receive good instruction.


----------



## Shay (17 July 2019)

You don;t say if your RS is BHS approved and the Instructors all BHS qualified.   More speficically in response to your concerns.....




ArklePig said:



			1. Horses
So, I arrive for my weekly lesson (unfortunately all budget stretches to right now) and the ponies/horses are all tacked up ready to go. It seems they are kept in pens before the lessons though I know they are turned out most of the time. We wait outside the arena while the girls bring the horses in from the other end and then we're called in. While we're mounting the previous ride is dismounting- is that normal? It seems a bit disorganised

It doesn't sound the most safe. If a horse gets loose it sounds like there is the potential for mayhem.  I would personally rather see the first ride dismounted and out of the way before the second ride enters.  But with enough helpers and a fairly large space it could be OK.

2. Horses again

I've noticed some of the horses are tacked up and stood around waiting in pens near the arena while I'm in my lesson- presumably waiting for the next lesson? Is this normal? Should a horse be hanging around tacked up like that? it just seems a bit uncomfortable.

This is common.  Don't worry about it.

3. Riding progress

So when I first started I did a couple of private lessons, and progressed quite quickly I guess since I am comfortable around horses and have ridden in a former life. I'm obviously still very very green and probably wouldn't cope on a non riding school plod just yet but I am frustrated re the lack of progress. When I first joined up I was told it would be an adult lesson, however I've noticed that sometimes our lesson has children in it (actual children like under ten who seem to be beginners too, not teenagers or anything). This is a bit annoying and I feel like the lessons lack consistency as the ability of the group changes a lot.

Progress will always be slower in a group.  I wouldn't personally have an issue with a mix of adults and children as long as the ride composition is at the same level.  Constantly introducing new beginners slows progress for everybody. If you have an option it might be better to go for a semi private lesson with fewer folk?

4. Instructors

Over the past few months I've had I would say, 4 or 5 instructors. Never told in advance who our instructor is going to be and as the instructors are not used to us we spend the first part of the lesson with the instructor trying to find out everyone's ability. Sometimes they are able to adapt to suit us all, sometimes they can't. This leads to be getting to me quite bored.

This isn't great.  Combined with the above it would make me want to look at alternatives.  You loose half your lesson time on this.

5. Content of lessons

Again, varies massively, but none of our instructors keep us all moving when one is working on something. We all turn in towards the end of the lesson and then take it in turns to canter. Also, I ride the same horse every week and when I've asked to try out some others it hasn't gone down wel
		
Click to expand...

Two issues - your lessons are slow because your instructors keep changing. If you want to ride another horse you should be able to have a discussion with your instructor about that - but that depends on you keeping the same instructor long enough for them to be able to make an assessment of you.


In summary - yet I would suggest looking around.  It might be worth seing if you can find an RS which offers the BHS progressive tests so you have a guaranteed standard to work to - both in your riding and in the standard of teaching.

EAT - that quote displayed in an unexpected manner - you'll need to expand it to actually see my responses.  I'm not good at IT - won't try that innovation again!!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (17 July 2019)

You should look elsewhere if you don't feel you are getting value for money as riding lessons are expensive. As an adult who has ridden before, I don't see why you should be in a group with under 10's. Have a word about lack of structure and progress and if nothing improves, go elsewhere.


----------



## ArklePig (17 July 2019)

Thanks for the helpful replies so far! 
I'm glad that general consensus is that the horsemanship is fairly standard as I am most concerned with welfare etc. There are lots of helpers Shay. 
I think I will look elsewhere for a couple of private lessons, and see how I get on. Ester's hit the nail on the head, it does feel like I'm paying to ride rather than be instructed correctly. The lovely mare I ride is just that, lovely, she's capable of going up a gear on the rare occassion I've been able to, but it's just nice to see if anyone else would suit me too. It seems those of us that go most weeks do ride the same horses week in week out. 

Incidentally, I'm in West Belfast right next to the motorway and willing to travel up to 40 minutes in either direction for the right place, if any Northern Irish forum members can recommend somewhere for me! 

Thanks again, I really appreciate you all taking the time to help


----------



## Leo Walker (17 July 2019)

ester said:



			1 & 2 would not particularly concern me so long as it was safe
3,4 & 5 would so I would make enquiries elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

This. I taught in riding schools for a long time. Its normal for horses to be left tacked up and so long as its done properly and not for hours on end its fine. The pens sound a great idea and they obviously get lots of turn out which is good.

The rest is not good and I would be looking for somewhere else.


----------



## Equi (17 July 2019)

There are quite a few decent riding schools in the area. What is the one you are at now? 

Whilst i have never actually taken lessons in any of these (as i have my own horse now and when i did take lessons it was only privately) i hear good things about Lusks, and know the instructor is decent.


----------



## ArklePig (17 July 2019)

Thanks EQUI- Iâ€™d rather not say what school Iâ€™m at at the moment as I havenâ€™t got a chance to speak to anyone about it there yet. Which brings me to another point really, itâ€™s just hop on the horse, do the lesson, hop off and I never actually get to speak to anyone when Iâ€™m not mounted, so donâ€™t get to voice any concerns or ask much questions!


----------



## Equi (17 July 2019)

Understandable. To be honest it sounds like a lot of places, but there are good places out there. If you had the time you could volunteer at a yard for experience, thats what i did (not that i needed the experience, for me it was more a way to get back into the horse world after loosing my horse) i would go up on a saturday just to help bring the horses in, tack up and help in lessons etc. I would get a free ride for it. Tullymurry is also a great place but it may be pushing it on distance for you its in clough. Ive asked my instructor about any other good schools to share - she said 
Tullymurray is best I know of, I know is a bit further bit worth considering.  Or Gransha, newtownards, Birr House, probably the closest to Belfast or laurel view at templepatrick


----------



## Rumtytum (18 July 2019)

ArklePig, just for your info so you have something to compare, I use a BHS approved school in South Oxfordshire. Private lessons, I book the horse and instructor I want and am always accommodated unless holidays/illness, so my instructor knows me and what I want to achieve.  Horses are well kept, staff are happy, friendly and always ready to help. After the lesson I take â€˜myâ€™ horse back to his stable for an hour of grooming/massage just the two of us, itâ€™s heaven. I really hope you find something similar near you, good luck!


----------



## Red-1 (18 July 2019)

I find that for a weekly group lesson, especially if it is a weekend lesson, then it is similar to what you describe. There is an excess of demand so it is a bit like a production line. Bums in saddles, and it sounds like they are pretty adept at that.

You may find your current school is fine if you switch to a private or shared lesson. The instructor will then get to know you better and have time to talk.


----------



## Horse2018 (18 July 2019)

It depends on what the other horse riding schools are like in your area. I am not nitpicking but all riding schools are like what youâ€™re describing but I understand where coming from. I think you need private lessons .


----------



## ester (18 July 2019)

arklepig we have quite a few NI members so it might be worth putting up a separate thread asking for recommendations, though I have also found FB useful for that too. 

I also would say Equi knows what she is talking about too though


----------



## Zero00000 (18 July 2019)

Maybe find an approved/professional rider local to you that does lessons on their own horses.
One of the instructors at the school I went to as a teen (she's also a well known dressage rider in the area) now does private lessons at her property on some of her own horses.


----------



## Keith_Beef (18 July 2019)

ester said:



			1 & 2 would not particularly concern me so long as it was safe
3,4 & 5 would so I would make enquiries elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

In almost total agreement with Ester on this. 

You don't mention (or I haven't noticed) how long a lesson is; I would be concerned if a horse was doing more than two hours at a stretch, especially in hot weather or with beginners whose rising trot is out of synch with the movement.

Where I ride, lessons are one hour long. It's not uncommon for me to find that I'll be taking a horse that's currently in the arena for a lesson. But if that's the case, I know that the horse has not worked a lesson before the one that's about to finish, and won't work another straight after mine.

Riding one horse week after week can help you and the horse to get to know each other and adapt to each other's little quirks. But I agree that it can be good to change, and gain experience of different horses' gaits and degree of reactivity.

But the lack of continuity in instructors is a real problem. That could be mitigated if the students were grouped into classes by level of horsemanship; an instructor at our school knows that the class is going to be Galop 3/4 and so can teach what is appropriate for that level. But beginners and riders returning after a long break are difficult to assess, and should have the same instructor week after week.


----------



## ArklePig (18 July 2019)

Thanks everyone, have booked a private lesson this Sunday for my current school. Will report back, but am making enquiries elsewhere too. 

Keith_Beef, I don't believe that they are excessively ridden. My lesson is an hour, and I think I am the first of the day as the lesson before me is kids on little ponies, and I've never seen my mare in that lesson, she's usually getting tacked up by staff if i arrive a wee bit early. After, the woman who seems to have some sort of a share going on with the school comes and takes her away to be untacked/sponged down etc.


----------



## View (18 July 2019)

[QUOTE="Horse2018, post: 14047564, member: 134837" all riding schools are like what youâ€™re describing but I understand where coming from. I think you need private lessons .[/QUOTE]

Honestly, no not all riding schools are the same.  Where I teach, apart from holiday or sick cover, the same instructor teaches the same group lesson each week.  There are times when we won't agree to a client's request for a specifi horse (workload, not appropriate for the work we want to do etc), but we do like all of our clients to be happy and comfortable with a variety of horses.

As our owner says, we don't teach riding - we teach horsemanship.  So, as soon as possible we will get you grooming, tacking up and untacking by yourself - but some of this will be taught in your lesson time.  From their very first time on a horse/pony, we insist that our clients reward a horse at the end of a lesson e.g. a wither scratch progressing towards taking them for a graze in hand for a few minutes.

Yes, weekends are busy and have to be run efficiently - hence we have somebody in the yard in charge of getting lessons mounted/dismounted separate to our instructors.  All of our clients receive feedback each lesson while we let the horses cool down/stretch at the end.


----------



## ArklePig (18 July 2019)

View your school sounds great! I am always sure to give her a big pat and some scratches when I dismount and big pats after she pops a pole or does a lovely canter/trot. I really do love her she's wonderful, but in saying that I've rarely met an animal I didn't like. I would like to spend more time with her/another horse on the ground and I think my main frustration is not getting enough of that, I need my horsey fix. They ran an adult half-day camp once where I did get to wash and groom her and it was honestly so lovely, but no other opportunities have arisen!


----------



## Keith_Beef (18 July 2019)

View said:



			As our owner says, we don't teach riding - we teach horsemanship.  So, as soon as possible we will get you grooming, tacking up and untacking by yourself - but some of this will be taught in your lesson time.  From their very first time on a horse/pony, we insist that our clients reward a horse at the end of a lesson e.g. a wither scratch progressing towards taking them for a graze in hand for a few minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Where I ride, we turn up half an hour before the lesson to groom and tack up. We then have a one hour lesson, then we untack, clean and shower the horse if needed.

My daughter started there on Shetlands when she was ten, and the routine was the same for her. Especially with the younger kids, this is under the instructor's supervision with occasional explanations, but often it is more experienced riders helping out newer ones.

We're also encouraged to reqard the horse _immediately_ after it has done something new, or difficult, or done something particularly well.

In the French system, horsemanship and theory is tested as part of the "Galop" exam. You learn the importance of checking that hooves are in good condition and that shoes are firmly attached, that the bit isn't damaged, etc. You have to label an drawing of a horse to identify bits of the anatomy, and understand how different horses need different foods depending on work, metabolism and the animal's personal preference.

I think that we haven't done enough in hand work, but that's difficult to organize in a group; I've done a bit of lunging, but it's been after a lesson, or when I've gone up to the yard outside of lessons.


----------



## ester (18 July 2019)

It was interesting as a teen finding out that the french system seemed to be very different to what we were used to. We used to have a week of french teens on some sort of exchange program who all did a sporting activity in the afternoons. So about 20 would arrive and all told them to pick any pony that was tacked up (this worked surprisingly well, the better riders did always seem to pick the trickier ponies even the ones that didn't do that much in the school because of it, even though they wouldn't have looked very exciting in the stable). They very much enjoyed a week of hacking (though the did used to call Galop! in the very first field (all off road hacking) and couldn't be entirely trusted not to). Most of them didn't seem to ride ponies at home, or get to do much of the fun stuff/go out of the school and we were field based all summer as the school would get too deep. It was always an amusing week of the year for us.


----------



## ArklePig (20 July 2019)

I just wanted to give a bit of an update as you were all so good to give advice. 
I had a private lesson at the same school today. I had a different horse (who i didnâ€™t get on with too well but thatâ€™s beside the point) and yet again, had a different instructor! That makes 5 instructors since I began going there in April. When Iâ€™d mounted she asked what Iâ€™d done to date- was I cantering/jumping etc. So not only was she new no one had filled her in; probably, because no one has instructed me enough to know where Iâ€™m at. Iâ€™d never met this woman before although she was nice and when I dismounted I asked if I booked the same time for next week would she be my instructor. Her answer to that was â€˜oh I donâ€™t know itâ€™ll be whoever is freeâ€™. Also, at this stage she had already turned her attention to the next rider who had entered the school, so I didnâ€™t get much In the way of feedback or to ask any questions. The manager wasnâ€™t around. I know I previously said I never get a chance to voice any concerns, and I still havenâ€™t. So that answers that, as someone said upthread itâ€™s too much money to be feeling like Iâ€™m just being shoved on to whatever instructor has time on their hands. I need consistent instruction by someone who can identify my strengths and weaknesses. I came home and phoned one of the schools Equi recommended to make enquiries and have a lesson there next week, so fingers crossed!


----------



## teacups (22 July 2019)

Hope the new place is more suitable, and look forward to hearing how the lesson was!


----------



## naomibmck (22 July 2019)

Good luck with finding a good school! I'm from the Belfast area as well and I can relate to the stress of finding a good place. I was lucky enough to have the same instructor for years which allowed me to really progress but after the riding school closed I've been a bit stuck for good lessons or sane horses. I'd love an update with how any new schools go,


----------



## sportsmansB (23 July 2019)

Hi ArklePig
I am not sure if Lucy Adams still does lessons in Carryduff (she was Easthope Equestrian) but if she does I would definitely try her. Google her and you'll get a mobile number. She used to keep a small number of school horses alongside her own and liveries. 
Might also be worth contacting Farmhill (Tom Doherty's place) it is the right side of town for you. 
You're a bit of an unusual one for a riding school situation having had some previous experience, and its hard for them if you don't just fit into their groove. 
To be honest if I were you I'd try and stick to private lessons for now. Even if you only have one per fortnight you'll probably still improve faster. 
PM me if you want some more info or if I can help at all. I am familiar with some of the local places but without knowing where you are now that isn't suiting, its hard to recommend others.


----------



## Courbette (23 July 2019)

Zero00000 said:



			Maybe find an approved/professional rider local to you that does lessons on their own horses.
One of the instructors at the school I went to as a teen (she's also a well known dressage rider in the area) now does private lessons at her property on some of her own horses.
		
Click to expand...

I've had both riding school lessons and lessons by private instructors on their own horses and I much private instructors. It is 100% worth shopping around and what suits you now might not suit you in a couple of years as your interests and goals may change as you gain more experience. Riding schools vary so much and you can get a very different experience at the same establishment depending on who is teaching you.


----------



## Fiona (23 July 2019)

ester said:



			1 & 2 would not particularly concern me so long as it was safe
3,4 & 5 would so I would make enquiries elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...


Exactly this....

But I've just read the rest of the replies, so I see you're already making changes OP.

And I'm in NI too by the way.

Fiona


----------



## ArklePig (23 July 2019)

Thanks everyone for your help! Thought I had a lesson sorted for this weekend but the school have cancelled on me and canâ€™t seem to pin them down to an alternative ðŸ˜­

Have made enquiries at FOUR other places since Saturday and despite every one of them saying they were in the yard/at a show/otherwise indisposed and to send a text with my details and theyâ€™d call back Iâ€™ve yet to hear from anyone. Itâ€™s so frustrating. Beginning to get paranoid that no one wants me as a client for some reason! Iâ€™m not a weirdo, honest, just desperate to learn how to ride. I did contact Lucy Adams as recommended up thread who did respond but unfortunately she now only teaches people on their own houses.
Will keep those of you who asked updated if I ever manage to get something booked.


----------



## ArklePig (23 July 2019)

Actually itâ€™s just dawned on me that Iâ€™ve only ended up at my current school as they were the only ones I could originally get a hold of!


----------



## Equi (23 July 2019)

I had the exact same to be honest, but some are worth persevering with! I ended up in a horrible lesson once because they were the only one to reply and the horse was a liveries 6yo who did not know a THING and would run into jump wings to make you make them stop. I have never had a worse lesson in my life -  i was not there to learn i was there to try and teach that horse and pay for the pleasure! My point being, you have to make sure you follow through with them all. Once you're in the door so to speak they are better. Feel free to PM me and vent, i might be able to help you navigate how to get around certain people.


----------



## ArklePig (23 July 2019)

Thanks equi I will PM you tomorrow if Iâ€™ve no luck following up with places! I was getting so paranoid about it I was wondering if ; I was too heavy for their horses (Iâ€™m just over ten stone so I know thatâ€™s not the case) if it was my accent cause Iâ€™m southern (I know thatâ€™s ridiculous too). Honestly, Iâ€™m driven that demented that Iâ€™d almost decided no one liked the cut of my gib ðŸ˜‚

ETA that lesson sounds absolutely horrendous and would have seriously turned me off riding schools in general. Hope itâ€™s not where I end up ðŸ˜‚


----------



## sportsmansB (24 July 2019)

I think genuinely there is a lack of what we would consider to be good customer service (not intentional, more of an industry norm) in terms of response times etc in the equine industry over here. Fewer and fewer places are able to fund the insurance for lessons too. Please don't take it personally. I'm pretty sure its not. Try calling during the day on a week day (I was at a show on Sat and saw the entire contingent from one of the above mentioned places there, and another one held an event at their place and would have been flat out) and getting a better chat. 
Sorry Lucy didn't work- I wasn't sure, she would have been perfect.


----------



## ArklePig (24 July 2019)

Youâ€™re probably right! Iâ€™m only (half) joking when I say it must be me! I rang some places yesterday and today Iâ€™ll follow up with the places I called at the weekend. I was absolutely spoiled with my school down south as well as a kid, so maybe I have different expectations. *Contemplates leaving job, packing up pets and boyfriend and moving back to Limerick*


----------



## naomibmck (24 July 2019)

If you get a chance OP I would just go to the schools in person to get a hold of them, there's more chance of speaking to someone even if you have to wait a while (plus you often can tell if it's the right place pretty quickly)


----------



## ester (24 July 2019)

lunchtimes are sometimes a good time to ring.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (24 July 2019)

Just go there and speak to them....that's what I did when I got back into riding


----------



## ArklePig (24 July 2019)

I had considered going around places but with work etc hard pressed to find the time! So, basically due to my availability (weekends and evenings due to full time work) a lot of places have said they canâ€™t fit me in for private lessons. Hopefully this changes when I go back to uni in September and drop my days at work down again. So the best would I could do was get booked into a group lesson, ( I think the place where SportsmanB said he saw the entire contingent at a show, as when I rang on Saturday thatâ€™s what she told me). Either way Iâ€™m irritated with my current school so maybe Iâ€™ll have some more luck in a group somewhere else? Iâ€™m assured itâ€™s an adults group too. Iâ€™m going to give it a go and if anyone does manage to squeeze me in for a private lesson anywhere Iâ€™ll try out that school too.


----------



## Fabled Thoroughbred (28 July 2019)

You could do a trial lesson at another facility.


----------



## ArklePig (28 July 2019)

Hello everyone! 

I had a lesson at another place today; as I mentioned earlier I couldnâ€™t get anyone to take me for a private lesson so I had a group. There were three others,  and I loved my horse (after a bit).  So when the lesson began the instructor just had us wander around the school people were trotting in different directions etc. Then we did a bit of trotting, cantering, jumping etc- it was good in the sense that she didnâ€™t push me to do things I was not comfortable with but at the same time I donâ€™t feel like she actually instructed. The only instruction I was given was â€˜KICK! KICK!!â€™ I was clearly having trouble with some of the jumps etc but she didnâ€™t correct my position or anything. I actually really liked her though, and maybe she was just watching me to assess my ability with this being my first time in the group? Plus points being able to untack and fuss my horse afterwards, negative point; a very irritating woman in the group but as that can happen anywhere I wonâ€™t hold it against them haha!
Iâ€™d appreciate if anyone had any thoughts as I just donâ€™t know whatâ€™s right or wrong with schools etc!


----------



## ester (28 July 2019)

I actually think different directions (ie 'open order') does an awful lot more for your riding than a lot of following each other round does. 
As a first timer, in a group of 4 I wouldn't be too concerned. Did you feel she 'instructed' the others who she presumably knew a bit better?
I would probably book again and probably be proactive about asking questions about how I could solve problems rather than wait to be told and see what I could get out of them.


----------



## ArklePig (28 July 2019)

Thank you Ester! I did feel like she was good with the other girls and being constructive with them; I think I was just so overwhelmed that I have a lot to fix! I did get a good feeling from her and she was really helpful afterwards, showing me how to properly untack my horse after and I enjoyed that cause thatâ€™s when you get slobbered on and get to stroke their ears! I think the more I reflect on it today the more I think itâ€™s a better school for me. Also the lesson is strictly adults and Iâ€™m told barring illness or holiday I will have her every week so it should work better for me than the other place!


----------



## ester (28 July 2019)

It certainly sounds a much better prospect


----------



## Equi (4 August 2019)

Glad youâ€™ve found a better match. Iâ€™d say she was just assessing you more so to gauge your abilities. There is no point her spending half the lesson on asking you what you can do and canâ€™t do she will find out by watching you. She will then have formulated a plan on how to help you progress. 4 in open order is much better than a group going round in single file order! Hope you enjoy your next lesson.


----------

